# Undersealing



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

Our three-year old R-Vision Stratus 291 is built on a Workhorse chassis. Having been underneath it recently, I notice a bit of red rust showing in various places and wonder if this is anything to worry about. There's nothing serious wrong, as it just went through it's MOT without a hitch, but I wonder if in the long-term, undersealing is a good idea, or if the chassis is built to last without it.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gewitty

Finnegans Waxoyl is the stuff you need. relatively easy to apply...not too mucky, and it works.










Link to Web site <<<<click

Mike


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi gewitty my own experience from working on lorries in the past is that due to the thickness and quality of the steel used, very few manufactures bother with any underseal. 

My own workhorse chassis is made of 50,000psi 5mm thick steel, I expect yours is the same, I reckon I will rust through before it does.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

IMHO As an MOT tester and vehicle repairer I prefer bare metal, you can see and correct corrosion as it happens and treat with a rust converter, when undersealed the corrosion still ocures behind the sealants out of sight, of all the sealants i belive also waxoil is the best anti corrosion treatment but should be applied when steel is new and you will pay a premium to get it removed when and if any welding is to be carried out later
Geo


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

*Underseal*

I have always sprayed underneath my van with old engine oil.I do it once a year, no rust to be seen and all the nuts and bolts will come off easily afterwards.
Roy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> My own workhorse chassis is made of 50,000psi 5mm thick steel, I expect yours is the same, I reckon I will rust through before it does.
> 
> Olley


 :lol: :lol: I agree with that ... but if anyone feels the need or the urge to go spraying Finnegans about ..... be my guest :wink:

It is a great product, I've used it on many vehicles, I'm sure I was weaned on it.. :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

I must have eaten some of it too, it is difficult not too if you spray it on...mask what mask?

By the way we are all out of date Finnegans Waxoyl is now Hammerite Waxoyl....
but it still does do exactly what it says on the _ _ _.

Mike


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a quick question

What do the manufacturers use to cote the wood underneath the motorhome with ??

Thanks


----------

